# Frog identification needed



## Kirks_Herps (Apr 5, 2015)

T


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

What did the person you bought it from say that it is?


----------



## Kirks_Herps (Apr 5, 2015)

If I could remember I wouldn’t have to ask 🤨


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like an Ameerega bassleri "Chrome".


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

solidsnake said:


> Looks like an Ameerega bassleri "Chrome".


Also looks like a baby Oophaga pumilio "Punta Laurel"









Your best course of action is to contact whoever you bought it from and ask them.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

No one here can tell you what frog you have. Contact the seller. If you can't figure it out, enjoy him. Keeping a solitary frog is still rewarding.


----------



## Kirks_Herps (Apr 5, 2015)

solidsnake said:


> .


That’s it thanks 


JasonE said:


> No one here can tell you what frog you have. Contact the seller. If you can't figure it out, enjoy him. Keeping a solitary frog is still rewarding.


see someone could tell me what I have. 
i’ve been keeping and breeding all types of reptiles, snakes, and amphibians for over 20 years and in all other communities, they are helpful and welcoming, except for “frog people“ like you. Next time you don’t have anything to contribute to a post pass right by it.
I couldn’t contact the seller because I lost his contact information and no I couldn’t figure it out. I was curious to know what this frog was so that I could find out husbandry information so that I could best keep it. thanks to Solidsnake who probably isn’t a “frog person“ judging by his handle I now know how to best Keep this frog. no thanks to you JasonE.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Kirks_Herps said:


> That’s it thanks
> 
> see someone could tell me what I have.
> i’ve been keeping and breeding all types of reptiles, snakes, and amphibians for over 20 years and in all other communities, they are helpful and welcoming, except for “frog people“ like you. Next time you don’t have anything to contribute to a post pass right by it.
> I couldn’t contact the seller because I lost his contact information and no I couldn’t figure it out. I was curious to know what this frog was so that I could find out husbandry information so that I could best keep it. thanks to Solidsnake who probably isn’t a “frog person“ judging by his handle I now know how to best Keep this frog. no thanks to you JasonE.


@solidsnake and myself do not keep frogs. A moderator who does keep frogs told you that it could also be Oophaga pumilio "Punta Laurel". One of those is from Peru and the other from Panama, a distance of a thousand miles or more. Many different locales, species and even genuses of dart frogs can look almost identical (some of them on purpose), and if someone goes around saying "well the experts on Dendroboard told me it's x", breeding it, and selling the offspring, that muddies up the genetic lines, which is one reason there is a lot of hesitance in hazarding guesses at identifying a noid frog. No one here is trying to be antagonistic, and @JasonE is right that no one can, with certainty, say what frog you have. Hopefully @solidsnake's suggestion jogged something in your memory - if not, I would still consider your frog a noid.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Kirks_Herps said:


> That’s it thanks
> 
> see someone could tell me what I have.
> i’ve been keeping and breeding all types of reptiles, snakes, and amphibians for over 20 years and in all other communities, they are helpful and welcoming, except for “frog people“ like you. Next time you don’t have anything to contribute to a post pass right by it.
> I couldn’t contact the seller because I lost his contact information and no I couldn’t figure it out. I was curious to know what this frog was so that I could find out husbandry information so that I could best keep it. thanks to Solidsnake who probably isn’t a “frog person“ judging by his handle I now know how to best Keep this frog. no thanks to you JasonE.


Someone who 1) didn't remember what species the frog was that they purchased and 2) lost the seller's contact info shouldn't be so antagonistic to people giving them advice, particularly when the responder had no antagonism in their response.

Within Ameerega bassleri there are several different locales / morphs that look very similar.

Sisa
Chrome
Chrome blue
Chrome green
Chrome blue green
So I would still, personally, consider this frog to be a No ID frog.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Kirks_Herps said:


> That’s it thanks
> 
> see someone could tell me what I have.
> i’ve been keeping and breeding all types of reptiles, snakes, and amphibians for over 20 years and in all other communities, they are helpful and welcoming, except for “frog people“ like you. Next time you don’t have anything to contribute to a post pass right by it.
> I couldn’t contact the seller because I lost his contact information and no I couldn’t figure it out. I was curious to know what this frog was so that I could find out husbandry information so that I could best keep it. thanks to Solidsnake who probably isn’t a “frog person“ judging by his handle I now know how to best Keep this frog. no thanks to you JasonE.


Are you ok my friend? This is really not an appropriate response to such a simple statement.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That frog also has a cloudiness to its eyes that doesn't look right. Perhaps it's the camera angle, but it looks like it could be a very old frog with very poor vision. It certainly resembles cataracts, at a glance, anyway. If it's not just a trick of the light, you might want to be asking that vendor a few more questions beyond just getting an ID.


----------

